

Indians Find Ways to See Rape Documentary Despite Ban - avinassh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/06/world/asia/indias-efforts-to-ban-rape-documentary-spur-greater-interest-online.html

======
ccvannorman
I continue to find it highly amusing that the governments [India, China, ...]
seem to think they can hide information from citizens en masse.

~~~
pen2l
And how amusing do you find the fact that their censoring works for the most
parts, and that many, many Indians, Chinese, etc. do indeed never see the
content that's been censored?

